# door arm rest bolts



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what size bolts are used to hold the arm rests to the doors. Valet decided to rip the handle off so i've got to take the arm rests off and fix it. sadly the upholstery shop put 6 different bolts in there. I'd like to get it right this time around. :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

(Arm Rest ) 1968-72 GTO - 1968-72 Arm Rest Base Screw Set

You let a Valet drive your car??!!! Haven't you seen the movies where they beat the crap out of 'em??


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> (Arm Rest ) 1968-72 GTO - 1968-72 Arm Rest Base Screw Set
> 
> You let a Valet drive your car??!!! Haven't you seen the movies where they beat the crap out of 'em??


:rofl:...:rofl:...:rofl: I was thinking about the same thing but also he is spending WAAAAAAAYYYYYYY too much to dine those wimmins'. You could probably hire an "escort" to go to McDonald's' for less.....:lol:

Oh yeah, the screws :rofl: sorry, the holes in the door frames are all stripped and the correct screws won't tighten. That's why the bodyshop had many different sizes. I would just keep track of which screws came from where and re-install them. OR, get some self-clinching nuts at the hardware store and install them and be done with the stripped out problem.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> (Arm Rest ) 1968-72 GTO - 1968-72 Arm Rest Base Screw Set
> 
> You let a Valet drive your car??!!! Haven't you seen the movies where they beat the crap out of 'em??



the deal is that they move a cone and put it in a space right in front. besides, i love seeing them move an audi or mercedes out of the front spot and putting my car there :cool they really don't take it anywhere, it's parked by the time i'm inside. just BS parking situations in houston where they basically force you to valet despite the spaces being IMMEDIATELY in front of the restaurant 



> OR, get some *self-clinching nuts *at the hardware store and install them and be done with the stripped out problem.


Do you mean drywall anchors?


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

and mcdonalds? i wouldn't even take an escort there. wimmens deserve better. that's why i take em to the BK lounge :rofl:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> Do you mean drywall anchors?


No, they are a special machine thread nut that has a sleeve that passes thru the hole and then when you tighten the screw the sleeve collapses on the sheetmetal and holds itself in place like a rivet. Then you have machine threads instead of sheetmetal threads. 



xcmac26 said:


> and mcdonalds? i wouldn't even take an escort there. wimmens deserve better. that's why i take em to the BK lounge :rofl:


BK= Big Kok ??:rofl:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for the tip :cheers

BK lounge = burger king


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i used to love valet parking my chevyII in nashville. i never watched where they went when i walked away, but it was always next to the door when i came out. it cost 5 dollars to park in the lot, toss the valet 3 bucks and we both were happy. i had the electric fan operated by a toggle switch straight to the battery (because i was cheap). i just always turned it off before i handed it over. they never burned it up.


----------

